# Most important factor in spawning



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

All the above factors play an important role in breeding rare species of piranha in captivity… I am looking for honest opinions and explanations why… If you only had control of 1 of the above conditions, which would it be??? We will exclude having a pair, adequate tank space and supply of fresh water.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm bummed no one paticipated in the poll... I thought I would get tons of answers and explinations....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think its all about the lighting
when we want to get into the mood we like dim lights
not completly off but dim
and so do p's they dont like jet black just some little light to shine the way


----------

